# Frankenweenie (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey gang! Johnny Thunder here with some news that may be of interest to all the Tim Burton fans.

Word is that Burton is redoing his short film Frankenweenie as a feature length stop-motion flick. John August will be writing the script.










http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/10030

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15048


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

COOL!!!! I loved that short. I always thought it would work great as an animation. So much more potential for chaos.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Tim Burton's movies, particularly the stop motion.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard about the short, but never saw it. I'm looking forward to the new one.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw the short from my Nightmare Before Christmas DVD and it's great! Has the actress from the Shining movie too!

I heard about this news awhile ago but i'm still very excited!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an update on the full length version of the flick:

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=59997


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

sweet,cant wait


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Tim Burton is an evil genius I wish I was him!!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I loved that movie as a kid!!!!! I forgot what it was called. Yay!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Also looking very forward to Alice!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Look for the flick March 9, 2012.

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16143


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Bleeh with Alice  Anyways, did anyone know that this was the short that got Burton fired from Disney? From what I hear now, Disney is funding the full length movie. I love Disney but isn't it kinda funny that they went above and beyond to work with Burton AFTER he started bringing in the big bucks


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

They did the same thing with John Lasseter. He got booted for prosposing to make The Brave Little Toaster with computer animation, and now (after the Pixar Acquisition) he's the Chief Creative Officer


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Winona Ryder, Martin Landau, Martin Short and Catherine O'Hara have been cast to do the voices for the full length flick.

Hmmmmm, no Depp?

http://www.deadline.com/2010/09/burton-finds-his-frankenweenie-cast/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A trailer is out for Frankenweenie  It is now set to open October 5th.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Must see


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

*Frankenweenie!*

I just stumbled across this series of pics from Disney's ComicCon display for Frankenweenie. Am thinking many here will love it.



http://imgur.com/Fkz4c


Sidenote: I love Reddit...and obviously cats.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone go see this yet? I'm thinking of going tomorrow. Just wondering if it was any good.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr Rhee said:


> Anyone go see this yet? I'm thinking of going tomorrow. Just wondering if it was any good.


Sorry. I'm thinking of Paranorman. Too many cool movies coming out.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw Paranorman & loved it. It was *not* what I expected and had some very smart dialogue in it.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

No Johnny Depp?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A "Frankenweenie" review was posted on CNN.com here:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/05/showbiz/movies/frankenweenie-review-charity/index.html?hpt=hp_bn9


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I really liked the original short back in '84. I'm looking forward to seeing this one. The artwork reminds me of Corpse Bride.


----------

